# Dwight Howard suffers a bruised knee



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Houston Rockets' center Dwight Howard suffered a bruised right knee on Saturday and the injury could potentially keep him out of the lineup for the Rockets' next game. Houston head coach Kevin McHale said Howard banged his knee during the first half and will receive treatment before the Rockets play Philadelphia on Monday. Howard said it was still too early to tell if the injury would keep him out of the lineup against the Sixers, according to Jenny Dial Ceech.
> 
> Howard hit knees with Houston forward Tarik Black, but stayed in the game and played 33 minutes. Howard said the knee swelled up immediately and bothered him during the game. Howard has been dealing with pain in his left knee after bumping it during the preseason. The injury to his right knee wasn't significant enough to keep him from making jokes.
> 
> ...


http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/11/2/7144913/dwight-howard-injury-knee-rockets


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Dwight is a pretty tough guy, despite not really having that type of reputation.


----------

